# need help with diagnosis code



## laurensmom (May 16, 2010)

for mild left ethmoid air cell disease....not sinusitis.  After researching the only code I can come up with is 160.3.

the report is for at ct of paranasal sinuses w/o contrast.

Findings show one left ethmoid air cell is opacified. the other sinuses are otherwise clear.

Help anyone??


----------



## ksandeep (May 16, 2010)

Hi laurensmom, 

for mild left ethmoid air cell disease....we can't take 160.3 as itis malignant neoplasm of sinus cavities.


for this I think 478.19 should be taken.

 but for opacity of ethmoid air cell we can'nt take any diagnosis as itis only radiological finding we should hold encounter for this for better diagnosis.


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 17, 2010)

Air Cells: The ethmoid air cells are tiny cavities of air that make up the ethmoid labyrinth. They are located in the skull and together as a group, form the ethmoid sinuses in the area between the upper nose and the eyes. They are separated into individual air cells by bony laminae. 

The function of ethmoid air cells is believed to include warming, moistening, and filtering inspired air and maximizing voice quality. They may also provide some protection from facial and head trauma and minimize the total weight of the skull. The ethmoid air cells consist of variety of elements, including cilia and respiratory epithelium, mucus membranesmucus membranes and ostia. They drain into the nasal meati. Conditions that can afflict the ethmoid air cells include upper respiratory infections, sinusitis, respiratory allergies, smoking, sinus fractures, and trauma. 

If they were looking at the sinuses then the closest thing to use would be 473.2.


----------

